# What happened to Intelicast?



## southriverfarms (Jan 9, 2017)

I have been using the Intellicast Interactive Radar for years. I found it to be the most accurate forecast radar out there giving ma a very accurate 24 hour radar forecast. I know that Weather Underground took Intelicast over and said that the Intellicast services would continue. I found the Intellicast Interactive radar again and was able to use it until last week when it shut down. Not good. I haven't been able to find anything that works as well. What do you guys use? Still waiting for a response from WU.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Weather rock... @BUFF got me a great deal on a one of a kind from the Rockies.


----------



## ericmp1989 (Dec 5, 2016)

There is a learning curve but this will be your best bet.
https://weather.cod.edu/forecast/

Quick rundown:
*HRRR* - *H*igh *R*esolution *R*apid *R*efresh - Updates every hour - Shows around 1 day out - Most accurate short range.
*NAM* - *N*orth *A*merican Mesoscale *M*odel - Updates 4x per day - Shows 3.5 days out- Most accurate medium range 
*GFS* - *G*lobal *F*orecast *S*ystem - Updates 4x per day - Shows 2 weeks out. 
Generally anything further than 5-7 days out can be taken with an extreme grain of sand.

These are the models that forecasters look at and are just another tool to help prepare for an upcoming event.


----------



## southriverfarms (Jan 9, 2017)

ericmp1989 said:


> There is a learning curve but this will be your best bet.
> https://weather.cod.edu/forecast/
> 
> Quick rundown:
> ...


Just checked them out. Awesome and thanks. Just need mostly the 24 hour one to help plan work and sleep(?)!


----------



## Bighammer (Aug 20, 2003)

Not sure if this will work for you, but it's one of the radars I use now:

https://radar.weather.gov/Conus/centgrtlakes_loop.php

This is the other one:

https://www.accuweather.com/en/us/michigan/weather-radar


----------

